# Tzalam aka Caribbean Walnut



## allpurpose (Jul 2, 2017)

Lately I've been working with this species a bit and love it.. It's not the cheapest lumber on the market, but the store here locally (Columbia SC, Mann Tools) carries some 3 foot 3/8" stock and some 1" (actually 7/8") What a lovely grain and even the end grain is beautiful.. If you can get your hands on it I think you'll really like it..


----------



## Herb Stoops (Aug 28, 2012)

allpurpose said:


> Lately I've been working with this species a bit and love it.. It's not the cheapest lumber on the market, but the store here locally (Columbia SC, Mann Tools) carries some 3 foot 3/8" stock and some 1" (actually 7/8") What a lovely grain and even the end grain is beautiful.. If you can get your hands on it I think you'll really like it..


What does it run /bd. ft. there? What are the characteristics,got a picture?

Is it a dense ,heavy wood?
I have never heard of it.
Herb


----------



## Herb Stoops (Aug 28, 2012)

Found it:
Tzalam | The Wood Database - Lumber Identification (Hardwood)

Looks nice will have to check it out.

Thanks for posting, N/a, allpurpose.
Herb


----------



## difalkner (Jan 3, 2012)

@allpurpose - when you get a minute go ahead and complete your profile with first name and location. This helps us to help you and also lets us know if you're close to another member for those times when we need an extra hand to lift heavy things. :wink:

Any kind of Walnut is good Walnut! LOL!

David


----------

